
The Story of Emily and Control - kazuya
http://squid314.livejournal.com/293753.html
======
hallmark
That was a clever and enjoyable story. Almost to the end, where it hinged on a
Ouija board being an effective and reliable communication device with the
dead. Then the story and all its cleverness broke down. So close.

~~~
kazuya
Indeed, I've been wondering what could be an alternative deus ex machina.

------
warwick
I wonder if they considered how to isolate the test variables. They seem to be
testing if a Ouija board works, and if life is better than death.

------
zyfo
Scientific method as religion. Eerie story.

